# Pressemeldung: Webcam im Großenbroder Hafen



## Anglerboard-Team (13. April 2006)

Die Webcam im Wassersportzentrum Großenbrode läuft!

Das Wassersportzentrum Großenbrode/ Ostsee informiert über:  www.wassersportzentrum.net

Interessantes mit aktuellen Bildern und dem neuesten Wetterbericht.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

